

20 Things Obama Can Do To Fix the Economy and Create Jobs - LiveTheDream
https://plus.google.com/114821712131163652030/posts/Xdq8Jq6jDt3

======
jcmoscon
In other words: come back to reality and give up liberalism/socialism ideas.

